# 18 y/o Lead Guitarist forming blues-rock band in the Durham region



## SpenceMcComb (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey guys and gals,

As the title states, I'm an 18 year old guitarist looking to form a blues-rock band in the Durham region area. I've been playing guitar for about 5 years now and this would be a serious band, aimed at writing, recording, and playing (live) original material, and possibly the odd cover here and there for fun. I've got some originals to start us off with and the writing process would begin ASAP. My influences are mostly Led Zeppelin, Deep Purple, and The Beatles' later stuff.

I am currently in dire need of a skilled drummer, vocalist and bassist. I would also consider another guitarist (rhythm) or an organist/keyboardist. I'm looking for band members, around the same age as I am (approx. 18-25), located around the Durham region area. I can extend the Durham region borders if need be.

I'm also a student at Durham College taking Music Business Administration, through which I've acquired some useful connections that could assist in the marketing, designing, and managing aspects of the band. This also means, however, that I've got a timetable that I'm forced to adhere to.

If you're interested in working with me, send an e-mail with a recording of your musical ability to [email protected]. Here's a small example of my guitar work YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Rock and Roll Cover, skip ahead to 1:43 to see how I solo.

Thanks,


Spence McComb


----------



## SpenceMcComb (Sep 9, 2010)

Bump.

Don't be shy people


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey Spence...really enjoyed your Rock & Roll cover....CONGRATS on great playing brother !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If I was younger and lived near you, I'd jump at this.
Sounds like something I'd enjoy.

Hope you find the right people.


----------



## SpenceMcComb (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks greco and zontar, it's really difficult to find young, talented people into my sort of music! I'll keep looking and be sure to keep this updated if I do find anyone.

C'mon people


----------



## SpenceMcComb (Sep 9, 2010)

It looks as though I've found an awesome drummer and a bassist! Still looking for a singer though.

If you are an interested singer or you'd like a listen to a few tunes, please check out my demo recordings here: SoundClick artist: Spence McComb - page with MP3 music downloads

They're basically just guitar pro demos for (obviously) demonstration purposes, but they are all copyrighted through the U.S. Copyright Office, which also means they are copyrighted here. If you are interested in filling the singer slot, lemme know!

Thanks.


----------

